# Zoya Valentines Day special!



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2012)

Did everyone see that Zoya is doing a free red nail polish and free shipping with any purchase for Valentine's day? I've been searching for the perfect red so I thought this was a good time to experiment. They tweeted about it and have it on their blog, though I don't know if I'm allowed to link to that? 

What color are you going to get? 

For my free red, I decided to go with America because I need more creams, but I also picked up Gaia (white) and Kendal from the winter feel collection.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

I did! I ordered Jinx and Dominique!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh awesome thanks!  That's a great deal!


----------



## kdrzrbck (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh and I got Carmen and Blyss


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2012)

I got jinx in one of the promos they had last fall. It was such a good investment, looks great with an orange cream accent nail!


----------



## automaticeyesx (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the heads up! I got Stella and Tart, a really pretty dark cobalt blue.


----------



## itssofluffy (Feb 14, 2012)

I got the Fleck Effect Top Coat in the pink-ish shade and Max for the red one. Super excited since I've heard such good things about Zoya polishes ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *itssofluffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the Fleck Effect Top Coat in the pink-ish shade and Max for the red one. Super excited since I've heard such good things about Zoya polishes ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Ahhh chloe fleck effect is my FAVORITE right now. I put it over everything, it looks amazing over pinks and dark blues and every color. Enjoy!


----------



## oOliveColored (Feb 14, 2012)

Here's a link with all the info:

http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/2012/02/will-you-be-our-valentine.html

I got petra and gia.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Feb 14, 2012)

I got Cyma and a 2oz bottle of remover+ =)


----------



## marci65 (Feb 14, 2012)

Valentina is my fave red. I sat out on this promo.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Feb 14, 2012)

I was going to sit out on this promo, but then I told my boyfriend and he was like "do it, I'll pay for it.  Extra Valentines Day gift"  &lt;3


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to sit out on this promo, but then I told my boyfriend and he was like "do it, I'll pay for it.  Extra Valentines Day gift"  &lt;3



awww yay! And hey, two bottles (Or a bottle+some other product) of zoya for 8 dollars since its free shipping is really a good deal!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> awww yay! And hey, two bottles (Or a bottle+some other product) of zoya for 8 dollars since its free shipping is really a good deal!


I try very hard to wait for their promos. I'm glad they sent this out too, my resolve was starting to crumble! LOL


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I try very hard to wait for their promos. I'm glad they sent this out too, my resolve was starting to crumble! LOL



Lol yup, they tend to have them JUST often enough for me to be able to make it, though I did splurge on all 3 fleck effects and the entire true collection.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 14, 2012)

I got Remove+ and Salma.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamigirl (Feb 14, 2012)

wow-thanks for info!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2012)

Just got an email that Julep is doing something similar, free julep nail color of your choice with any purchase. The code is love over there.

They don't have any colors I'm lusting over though, so I'm gonna sit that one out.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got an email that Julep is doing something similar, free julep nail color of your choice with any purchase. The code is love over there.
> 
> They don't have any colors I'm lusting over though, so I'm gonna sit that one out.



And they have smaller product


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> And they have smaller product



Yeah, I won't lie...I LOVE my maven sub, when do I ever finish a bottle of polish anyway? But the small size of their bottles, I'd never just buy a bottle. $20 for another product I love and 2 nailpolishes when I can opt to skip is cool for me, but 14 for one bottle of polish, or even 2 of their bottles, nope.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I won't lie...I LOVE my maven sub, when do I ever finish a bottle of polish anyway? But the small size of their bottles, I'd never just buy a bottle. $20 for another product I love and 2 nailpolishes when I can opt to skip is cool for me, but 14 for one bottle of polish, or even 2 of their bottles, nope.


 I get that but I also was not thrilled with their polish. It was way to thick and it smelled incredibly strong. The only thing I really liked out of the box I got was the lotion.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get that but I also was not thrilled with their polish. It was way to thick and it smelled incredibly strong. The only thing I really liked out of the box I got was the lotion.


Yeah, its definitely not my favorite polish, but I've loved the extra products I've received in both boxes (lotion and hair top coat). I've liked all of the colors of polish enough to wear them, and if I ever get my stuff together to do a giveaway, I'll probably throw one in there. 

The main reason I keep the sub though is that I can skip it after I see whats in the box. I love the surprise subscriptions, but not for 20 dollars. 

I guess my feelings on Julep therefore are pretty mixed.


----------



## oOliveColored (Feb 14, 2012)

Julep is absolutely my favorite polish formula....... but I LOVE the smell of nail polish.



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get that but I also was not thrilled with their polish. It was way to thick and it smelled incredibly strong. The only thing I really liked out of the box I got was the lotion.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Julep is absolutely my favorite polish formula....... but I LOVE the smell of nail polish.


I do as well. Julep, to me, didn't smell so much as polish to me. More like toxic waste. It was hideous.


----------



## americanclassic (Feb 14, 2012)

so cuute!
 



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to sit out on this promo, but then I told my boyfriend and he was like "do it, I'll pay for it.  Extra Valentines Day gift"  &lt;3



now I'm going to spend the next hour googling swatches of red polishes. any good reds for medium skin? I think a bright red would look weird on me, but I don't own any so I wouldn't know. bright/dark pinks definitely don't go well with my skin


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 16, 2012)

Woohhooooo, zoya shipped my package already, or at least printed the label.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Feb 16, 2012)

Awe!! I missed out on this!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awe!! I missed out on this!!



Awww! Don't worry there will be more zoya promos! Always are!


----------



## itssofluffy (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay... wow... I cannot believe how fast my polishes got here! Amazing service.

Placed the order on the 14th, had accidentally typed a wrong number on my credit card, so they contacted me next day and that was fixed. So... the 15th I was charged and the package was in the mail this morning. SO impressed.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 18, 2012)

My package should be in my mailbox right now, or at my apartments office. If it didn't fit in the mail box and had to go to the office, I'll have to wait until monday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 18, 2012)

yay it fit in the mailbox and is here now!!!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 21, 2012)

Yay! My Zoya order is here!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 22, 2012)

Zoya just tweeted: TEASER - rumor has it a Zoya #nailpolish #Promo is on the horizon...

this can only mean good things for us!


----------



## Pancua (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh lord!
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya just tweeted: TEASER - rumor has it a Zoya #nailpolish #Promo is on the horizon...
> 
> this can only mean good things for us!


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh lord!



hehehehe I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 22, 2012)

They posted the promo, not something I'm interested in but maybe some of you. 

http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/2012/02/fresh-off-runway-whitney-eve-nyfw-nail.html

You get two nail polishes of either kristen, megan, maisie, or chloe plus free shipping when you buy the mini color lock system. 

I already have maisie, chloe, and kristen so not worth it for me.


----------



## mishtastic (Feb 23, 2012)

I just got the deal. I actually needed everything in the color lock kit, and really wanted one the Chloe fleck effects so this was a perfect deal for me.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the deal. I actually needed everything in the color lock kit, and really wanted one the Chloe fleck effects so this was a perfect deal for me.



Glad you were able to benefit!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

